# Blood blister...scab...what to do?



## CuriousLion (Jan 21, 2006)

I got a tiny little blood blister on my nipple yesterday. I don't think it was the same as a milk blister because I had one of those before and this looked different. It was very small and reddish/clear and sore just at that spot. I gently popped it thinking it would be best to do so and it formed a tiny scab. What I'm wondering is if I should leave the scab alone or pull it off in case it is blocking a duct? I'm worried that if milk isn't being drained then I could get mastitis. Right now it hurts when DS nurses, but not that bad. I just want to make sure this doesn't get worse! So...leave the scab alone or pull it off? I have been rinsing with salt water, putting lansinoh on, and letting it get air...I just can't seem to find anything about what to do about a scab.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd let it be for now. Check it again tonight and see if it comes off in the bath or shower or seems really loose and dry, otherwise I'd just let it stay until it comes off on its own.

-Angela


----------



## Desdamona (May 2, 2003)

also make sure your dc is latching on correctly. a blood blister is usually due to the friction of a bad latch. different nursing positions, airing out your nipples btwn feeds both come to mind to aid in speeding the healing.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd let it be. I don't think a scab would be so strong as to block milk coming out.


----------



## amyers (Jun 24, 2005)

DD and I had a lot of problems with these at first. The key to healing them is AIR. . . I for some reason have an aversion to no shirt (probably because at that point in time I didn't want milk puddles everywhere due to incessant leakage







) so the LC at the hospital gave me some shell-like things to wear. Two days and the scabs were gone!


----------



## narnie (Mar 6, 2006)

I had alot problems with a nipple pore being plugged up so that the duct wouldn't drain. You would know for sure if your breast wasn't being completely drained because it would get all lumpy in the area that isn't draining. I would leave it alone. Hope that helps


----------



## michaelasmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

I've gotten these with both my girls. If you just leave it alone, it will heal. Let your breasts air dry before you put something over it after feedings, make sure you change nursing pads very often, and use lansinoh. Make sure your baby is latched on properly so you don't get it again. I hope it gets better soon! I know how uncomfortable they can be!


----------

